# [gelöst]cdemu-daemon-2.0.0 Autostart

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich hätte vermutet, das es nach der Installation für cdemu-daemon-2.0.0 ein Startscript in /etc/init.d/ gibt. Das ist aber nicht so. Ist das ein Fehler im ebuild? Muß ich das selbst anlegen?

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Fri May 03, 2013 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

existiert in cdemu 2.0 nicht mehr. Sondern wird über dbus aktiviert.

aus der postinst vom ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> elog "You will need to load the vhba module to use cdemu devices:"
> 
> 	elog " # modprobe vhba"
> 
> 	elog "To automatically load the vhba module at boot time, edit your"
> ...

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Modul habe ich geladen. Ich wollte als user ab und zu mit kcdemu arbeiten. Da wollte ich cdemu als Dienst laufen lassen.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /usr/bin/cdemu-daemon

Starting CDEmu daemon with following parameters:

 - num devices: 1

 - ctl device: /dev/vhba_ctl

 - audio driver: null

 - bus type: session

cdemu: Daemon: D-Bus: failed to get proxy for 'org.freedesktop.DBus' on session bus: The connection is closed!

Daemon initialization and start failed!

flammenflitzer olaf # ls /dev/vhba_ctl

/dev/vhba_ctl

flammenflitzer olaf # 
```

----------

## Christian99

bist du denn in der cdemu gruppe?

----------

## bell

Mal am Rande, wozu braucht man Cdemu unter Linux? Man kann doch ganz normal Iso-Dateien über "-o loop" mounten.   :Confused: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich war nicht in der cdemu-Gruppe. Jetzt funktioniert es. Danke.

----------

